# Esuberi di lusso: grandi occasioni per portare dei top in Italia



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Quest'estate di mercato è stata caratterizzata finora da tantissimi cambi di panchina in vari top club. Questi avvicendamenti produrranno inevitabilmente una serie di rivoluzioni nelle rose e di conseguenza moltissimi giocatori finiranno fuori dai vari progetti tecnici. Tuttavia, a differenza del nostro calcio, dove spesso chi finisce fuori dai piani degli allenatori è un cesso clamoroso, qui potrebbero finire sul mercato dei veri e propri top, creando quelle famose occasioni, di cui spesso parla Marotta, da non farsi sfuggire e che potrebbero portare in Italia giocatori di grande qualità a costi alti, ma ancora accessibili. Esaminiamo le varie situazioni (tra parentesi età e scadenza contratto):

*Premier League
Manchester City, probabili esuberi:* Yaya Toure (33, 2017), Nasri (29, 2019), Jesus Navas (30, 2017), Bony (27, 2019)
Con l'arrivo di Gundogan il divorzio da Yaya pare praticamente scontato (vista pure l'età del giocatore). Probabile vadano via pure Nasri, già chiuso la scorsa stagione da Sterling e Navas, lo stesso Navas, uomo di Pellegrini ed in scadenza (il City lo perderebbe a 0 l'anno prossimo) e Bony, giocatore che sembra lontano dal tipo di attaccante prediletto da Guardiola, ma che ha probabilmente costi proibitivi per le italiane.
*Manchester United, probabili esuberi:* Blind (26, 2018), Depay (22, 2019), Januzaj (21, 2018), Mata (28, 2018)
Mourinho sta già mettendo in atto la consueta rivoluzione che avviene ad ogni suo passaggio in una nuova squadra e, visti gli acquisti, sembra già facile capire quali saranno le vittime. Scontatissimi Blind, feticcio di Van Gaal che verrà rimpiazzato da Bailly, e Mata, che con Mou non ha mai avuto un gran feeling e che già si vede arrivare il forte concorrente Mkhitaryan, molto probabili Depay, deludente la scorsa stagione e che ha subito l'esplosione del giovane Rashford, e Januzaj, già scaricato lo scorso anno e proveniente da un anno deludente a Dortmund in prestito.
*Chelsea, probabili esuberi:* Diego Costa (27, 2019), Oscar (24, 2019)
L'acquisto di Batshayi rende abbastanza evidente il fatto che Conte abbia deciso di mettere alla porta Diego Costa, probabilmente non convinto dal caratterino della punta ex-Atletico. Molto probabile il siluramento di Oscar, trequartista tatticamente non compatibile con gli schemi di Conte. Operazioni dai costi probabilmente alti, ma forse, almeno per il trequartista brasiliano, non proibitivi.
*Liverpool, probabili esuberi:* Skrtel (31, 2018), Benteke (25, 2020)
Poca roba in quel di Liverpool. Skrtel, complice l'arrivo di Matip, appare ormai alla fine del suo ciclo in maglia reds. Benteke invece è già dalla scorsa stagione in rotta con Klopp e ha già annunciato di essere alla ricerca di una nuova squadra.

*Bundesliga
Bayern, probabili esuberi: *Benatia (29, 2019), Gotze (24, 2017)
Esuberi di puro lusso, nonché eccezionali occasioni in baviera. E' noto infatti che i due giocatori citati vogliano lasciare il Bayern perché delusi dalla loro avventura. Benatia, che con l'arrivo di Hummels vede praticamente svanite per sempre le prospettive di un posto da titolare, è già in uscita e in aperta trattativa con Roma e Juventus. Succosa anche l'occasione Gotze, mai contento per tutta la sua esperienza in baviera ed in scadenza di contratto (il Bayern deve vendere quest'anno per non perderlo a 0).

*Liga
Real Madrid, probabili esuberi:* Kovacic (22, 2021), Isco (24, 2018), Benzema (28, 2018)
Kovacic è quello di sicuro più prossimo a partire: praticamente mai preso seriamente in considerazione e fuori da piani di Zidane da tempo. Da valutare le situazioni di Isco e Benzema: il primo ha sempre fatto sapere di trovarsi bene a Madrid, ma lo scarso impiego e la forte concorrenza potrebbero spingerlo a cercare una maglia da titolare altrove, mentre il secondo, con il ritorno di Morata, sul quale il Real adesso sembra voler puntare, potrebbe salutare dopo tante vittorie.

*Ligue 1
PSG, probabili esuberi:* Cavani? (29, 2018)
La partenza di Ibra sembrava aver aperto definitivamente la possibilità di giocare titolare al Matador. Tuttavia, nonostante ciò, il rinnovo tarda ad arrivare e le voci continuano insistenti a girare attorno alla punta. Una sola cosa è certa: Cavani vuole un posto da titolare. La partenza dell'uruguyano dipende dal prossimo acquisto dei parigini: con l'arrivo di una punta che possa insidiare la titolarità (Neymar? Higuaìn?) sarà divorzio.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

Depay dubito sia in discussione, lo scorso anno dopo un'ottima partenza ha pagato lo scotto del salto in prima squadra, ma credo Mourinho punterà su di lui.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Gotze, Isco, Oscar


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Non approfittare dell'occasione di Gotze è veramente da pazzi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Gotze, Isco, Oscar



Anche Blind non mi farebbe schifo...


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Anche Blind non mi farebbe schifo...



ma neanche benatia se x questo  è che appena letti quei 3 ho perso i sensi


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma neanche benatia se x questo  è che appena letti quei 3 ho perso i sensi



Vero, anche se a pelle Benatia (per quanto sia forte) non mi piacerebbe. Mi ha deluso abbastanza come atteggiamento e penso che bisognerebbe ripartire da gente con un'altra tempra. Comunque condivido, arrivassero i tre nomi che hai scritto sarebbe incredibile.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2016)

Daley Blind! Lo piazzi davanti alla difesa e hai già inserito un tassello importantissimo a centrocampo. Considerato che è stato pagato 18 milioni ed è allo United già da due anni, penso che si potrebbe portare via da Manchester anche soltanto con una quindicina di milioni.
E, sempre dallo United, rapirei letteralmente Januzaj; infatti, se dobbiamo giocare col 4-3-3, sarebbe perfetto largo a destra, dove potrebbe giocare con continuità ed avere un ruolo centrale nella nostra squadra; tutti fattori che lo hanno penalizzato a Manchester, tra troppe panchine e una gestione tecnica abbastanza confusa dal dopo Ferguson.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quest'estate di mercato è stata caratterizzata finora da tantissimi cambi di panchina in vari top club. Questi avvicendamenti produrranno inevitabilmente una serie di rivoluzioni nelle rose e di conseguenza moltissimi giocatori finiranno fuori dai vari progetti tecnici. Tuttavia, a differenza del nostro calcio, dove spesso chi finisce fuori dai piani degli allenatori è un cesso clamoroso, qui potrebbero finire sul mercato dei veri e propri top, creando quelle famose occasioni, di cui spesso parla Marotta, da non farsi sfuggire e che potrebbero portare in Italia giocatori di grande qualità a costi alti, ma ancora accessibili. Esaminiamo le varie situazioni (tra parentesi età e scadenza contratto):
> 
> *Premier League
> Manchester City, probabili esuberi:* Yaya Toure (33, 2017), Nasri (29, 2019), Jesus Navas (30, 2017), Bony (27, 2019)
> ...



Bellissimo riepilogo. Grazie per il contributo. .mi masturbero illudendomi che il Milan possa puntare qualcuno di questi


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2016)

Prenderei Isco, Gotze e Benatia...Quei 100 milioni li investirei cosi, senza stare a comprare 6-7 mezze pippe.


----------



## VonVittel (29 Giugno 2016)

Ma il signor Karim al posto di Carlos è utopia?

Senza parlare di Isco, Gotze, Oscar...


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non approfittare dell'occasione di Gotze è veramente da pazzi.



Dipende dal costo..anche a me piace, ma credo il Bayern lo valuti almeno 35 milioni e non faranno certo sconti, poi è da vedere cosa ne pensa Ancelotti..Ribery e Robben ormai invecchiano e non credo si priveranno così facilmente del tedesco


----------



## Heaven (29 Giugno 2016)

A me anche Nasri piace molto, visto che comunque per Isco, Gotze e Oscar almeno 50mln li chiedono


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende dal costo..anche a me piace, ma credo il Bayern lo valuti almeno 35 milioni e non faranno certo sconti, poi è da vedere cosa ne pensa Ancelotti..Ribery e Robben ormai invecchiano e non credo si priveranno così facilmente del tedesco



Coi prezzi che girano 35 milioni per un giocatore del genere sono noccioline. I sostituti di Ribery e Robben al Bayern sono Douglas Costa e Coman, non il tedesco che è anche un giocatore completamente diverso.


----------



## Fedeshi (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quest'estate di mercato è stata caratterizzata finora da tantissimi cambi di panchina in vari top club. Questi avvicendamenti produrranno inevitabilmente una serie di rivoluzioni nelle rose e di conseguenza moltissimi giocatori finiranno fuori dai vari progetti tecnici. Tuttavia, a differenza del nostro calcio, dove spesso chi finisce fuori dai piani degli allenatori è un cesso clamoroso, qui potrebbero finire sul mercato dei veri e propri top, creando quelle famose occasioni, di cui spesso parla Marotta, da non farsi sfuggire e che potrebbero portare in Italia giocatori di grande qualità a costi alti, ma ancora accessibili. Esaminiamo le varie situazioni (tra parentesi età e scadenza contratto):
> 
> *Premier League
> Manchester City, probabili esuberi:* Yaya Toure (33, 2017), Nasri (29, 2019), Jesus Navas (30, 2017), Bony (27, 2019)
> ...


No,vabbè sei un grande,hai fatto un lavorone! 

Aggiungerei un certo Pastore al PSG che non trova quasi mai spazio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Coi prezzi che girano 35 milioni per un giocatore del genere sono noccioline. I sostituti di Ribery e Robben al Bayern sono Douglas Costa e Coman, non il tedesco che è anche un giocatore completamente diverso.



Vedremo cosa ne pensa Ancelotti in ogni caso..


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non approfittare dell'occasione di Gotze è veramente da pazzi.



Io non sono cosi convinto con Ancelotti non possa diventare un giocatore importante. Per me è tutt'altro che tra i cedibili.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Giugno 2016)

Molti problemi fisici (e non solo) negli ultimi anni, ma c'è Subotic che vuole lasciare il Borussia per giocare.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Molti problemi fisici (e non solo) negli ultimi anni, ma c'è Subotic che vuole lasciare il Borussia per giocare.



Subotic la riserva di Papasta ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quest'estate di mercato è stata caratterizzata finora da tantissimi cambi di panchina in vari top club. Questi avvicendamenti produrranno inevitabilmente una serie di rivoluzioni nelle rose e di conseguenza moltissimi giocatori finiranno fuori dai vari progetti tecnici. Tuttavia, a differenza del nostro calcio, dove spesso chi finisce fuori dai piani degli allenatori è un cesso clamoroso, qui potrebbero finire sul mercato dei veri e propri top, creando quelle famose occasioni, di cui spesso parla Marotta, da non farsi sfuggire e che potrebbero portare in Italia giocatori di grande qualità a costi alti, ma ancora accessibili. Esaminiamo le varie situazioni (tra parentesi età e scadenza contratto):
> 
> *Premier League
> Manchester City, probabili esuberi:* Yaya Toure (33, 2017), Nasri (29, 2019), Jesus Navas (30, 2017), Bony (27, 2019)
> ...



Gran thread , complimenti. 

Purtroppo però questa estate dubito che noi potremo approfittarne. A meno che non prendessimo qualcuno in prestito con diritto/obbligo di riscatto. Ed a tal proposito mi butterei a pesce su Benatia, Januzai e Isco. Perfetti per il 433-4231.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Giugno 2016)

Ci sono tanti giocatori interessanti, ma quasi tutti hanno contratti spaventosi.


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non sono cosi convinto con Ancelotti non possa diventare un giocatore importante. Per me è tutt'altro che tra i cedibili.



E invece credo proprio che fra tutti i giocatori che ho citato sia quello più facile da prendere. La realtà è che Gotze si è rivelato uno degli acquisti più tatticamente sbagliati della storia del Bayern. Mettiamo che Ancelotti voglia fare le sue valutazioni, dove lo mette? Esterno no perché non ha il passo ed è chiuso da Douglas Costa, Coman, Robben e Ribery. Centrocampista no perché sebbene possa provarlo ci sono già Muller, Vidal e adesso pure Sanchis. In attacco neanche data la presenza del Lewa. È un giocatore che in un contesto come questo Bayern proprio non ce lo vedo.


----------



## fra29 (29 Giugno 2016)

Ancelotti ha inventato Pirlo regista davanti alla difesa (dopo Mazzone a Brescia ma un conto è farlo in provincia è un altro in una big) e Di Maria interno di centrocampo per la decima. Io credo che Goetze lo vorrà vedere, magari lo piazza davanti alla difesa con due animali come Vidal e Sanches a protezione..


----------



## kollaps (29 Giugno 2016)

Datemi del pazzo, ma il Gotze sovrappeso e spaesato visto agli Europei per 40-50 milioni lo lascio a Monaco.
Avete dimenticato un altro pezzo da 90, che tra l'altro conosce bene la serie A: Pastore.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Subotic la riserva di Papasta ?



No, è quello lì.  Ultime 3 stagioni ne ha disputata una da sano, ed era titolare. Ormai penso si possa prendere ad un prezzo da saldo, credo non guadagni molto, e non lo vedrei male vicino a Romagnoli, anche perché parliamo di un ragazzo di 28 anni. 
Lati negativi, andrebbe valutata l’integrità fisica (Benatia ha giocato meno partite nelle ultime 2 stagioni), e credo sia extracomunitario. 

Non so quanto sia vero, ma ho letto di un Rojo in uscita da Manchester. Giocatore perfetto per la difesa a 3, se Montella dovesse muoversi in quel senso. Anche se c'è Romagnoli.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Giugno 2016)

Mario Balotelli dal Liverpool Football CLub


----------



## juventino (29 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mario Balotelli dal Liverpool Football CLub



Non l'ho inserito perché pare sia già fatto il suo trasferimento alla Isola dei Famosi fc. Troppo tardi per le nostre squadre...


----------



## 666psycho (30 Giugno 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Prenderei Isco, Gotze e Benatia...Quei 100 milioni li investirei cosi, senza stare a comprare 6-7 mezze pippe.



perfetto, ci aggiungo anche Pjaca e siamo tutti contenti...


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

Marmottino non fermarti a Benatia, leggi il mio thread e prova a fare un tentativo per Mario col Bayern, senti a me


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Marmottino non fermarti a Benatia, leggi il mio thread e prova a fare un tentativo per Mario col Bayern, senti a me



Bah

Khedira-Marchisio-Pogba-Pjanic.

A me pare che la Juve abbia bisogno o di un attaccante top o di un centrocampista top ma che dà strappi, non gente alla Gotze.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bah
> 
> Khedira-Marchisio-Pogba-Pjanic.
> 
> A me pare che la Juve abbia bisogno o di un attaccante top o di un centrocampista top ma che dà strappi, non gente alla Gotze.



Gotze è molto più offensivo di questi, ci potrebbe tornate utile come variante tattica. In ogni caso servono ancora un centrocampista e soprattutto un attaccante (non necessariamente una punta pura, anzi con Zaza e il Manzo ne abbiamo pure troppe).


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gotze è molto più offensivo di questi, ci potrebbe tornate utile come variante tattica. In ogni caso servono ancora un centrocampista e soprattutto un attaccante (non necessariamente una punta pura, anzi con Zaza e il Manzo ne abbiamo pure troppe).



Ma c'è Dybala che fa quel lavoro. Ok che sono mobili e non giocano sulla linea di fondo, quindi possono andare bene anche insieme con un altro attaccante ma io mi fionderei su attaccante continuo nelle partite, che fa il lavoro di Mandzukic ma ci mette anche qualità.

Il problema è che centravanti sul mercato non ce ne sono (a parte Costa forse). I migliori emergenti sono Lukaku e Milik.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma c'è Dybala che fa quel lavoro. Ok che sono mobili e non giocano sulla linea di fondo, quindi possono andare bene anche insieme con un altro attaccante ma io mi fionderei su attaccante continuo nelle partite, che fa il lavoro di Mandzukic ma ci mette anche qualità.
> 
> Il problema è che centravanti sul mercato non ce ne sono (a parte Costa forse). I migliori emergenti sono Lukaku e Milik.



Il fatto è proprio questo: abbiamo Dybala....e basta. Una valida alternativa all'argentino ci serve come il pane. Per il centravanti dipende molto dalla situazione di Cavani, imho. Al momento è impossibile perché il PSG non lo vende, ma se prendessero qualcuno in avanti la partita si potrebbe riaprire (e a quel punto uno tra Zaza e Manzo ci saluta). Personalmente Lukaku e Milik non mi convingono appieno (meglio il polacco comunque, il belga è uno dei più grandi sopravvalutati al mondo).


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è proprio questo: abbiamo Dybala....e basta. Una valida alternativa all'argentino ci serve come il pane. Per il centravanti dipende molto dalla situazione di Cavani, imho. Al momento è impossibile perché il PSG non lo vende, ma se prendessero qualcuno in avanti la partita si potrebbe riaprire (e a quel punto uno tra Zaza e Manzo ci saluta). Personalmente Lukaku e Milik non mi convingono appieno (meglio il polacco comunque, il belga è uno dei più grandi sopravvalutati al mondo).



Appunto, se quelli sono i migliori...

Capitolo a parte Cavani. Io un investimento per lui non lo rischierei, perchè a quasi 30 anni non è detto che ripeta le prestazioni di Napoli. Lo vedo sciupato, onestamente.


----------



## juventino (1 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, se quelli sono i migliori...
> 
> Capitolo a parte Cavani. Io un investimento per lui non lo rischierei, perchè a quasi 30 anni non è detto che ripeta le prestazioni di Napoli. Lo vedo sciupato, onestamente.



Si, probabilmente non è più quello di Napoli. Ma credo che anche sciupato valga più del Manzo e Zaza messi insieme


----------

